
Hobbyists Rebuild Wall-E, One PVC Pipe at a Time - naish
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/05/wall-e-robots/
======
bitwize
Why haven't I heard of the robot geek with the garage Johnny Five replica?
Johnny Five was equally as awesome imho...

